# Does anyone like Anne McCaffrey?



## lessah (Sep 5, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone liked Anne McCaffrey. A few years ago a friend of mine introduced me to Dragonflight (the first book in the series) and since then I haven't been able to put them down.


----------



## petrel} (Sep 5, 2004)

I love all her books except the Acorna series, somehow I just can't get into them. The Pern books are great, I lost myself in them so often. What's your favourite?


----------



## lessah (Sep 6, 2004)

I think my favorite books are the ones that deal with Menolly, Dragonsinger and Dragonsong. I really like the way that she did what she was told she could never do.

I just finished her newest novel, the one that she wrote with her son, and I must admit that it was really really good and I can't wait till I get to read the next one.

Which one is your favorite?


----------



## petrel} (Sep 6, 2004)

I don't really have a favourite, but I really enjoyed Nerilka's Story because it is such a tear jerker and shows 'the peoples' point of view and the side effects of association with the dragon riders. I also liked Dragon Dawn and the other one set in the beginnings of Pern and the dragon riders. (I can't remember what its called, but it has Sean and Sorka and their son, Mikhail, in it.)
 All of the books are so good its hard to choose. However, I didn't really like Moreta's Ride that much, I don't know why.


----------



## Aubrey (Sep 7, 2004)

I enjoyed all the Pern Series. (But then, I like dragons!  ) I also like the Crystal Singer series, as well as the ones about the Catteni.  As for the Acorna Series, I have to agree with petrel}, I can't get into them either.  I read the first and didn't bother with any of the others.

*Current Favorite Anne McCaffrey book:*_"The Skies of Pern"_

--Aubrey


----------



## lessah (Sep 7, 2004)

I didn't like Moreta much just because it ended so badly, and I'm not much for books like that. I really think that I wasn't able to get into the book very well because I knew it would end badly.

I like the one with Catteni... though I have only read the first one in the series. I go to the book store and every time I'm there they have every other book than that one so I haven't read it yet.

The other book of Anne McCaffrey's I haven't read is "the descision at doona" I dunno why but every time I start to read that i get side tracked and go and read something else.

I really liked the skys of pern, it was really written well, but afterall everything she has is really good. I think that Anne McCaffrey is my favorite author overall.


----------



## asdar (Sep 8, 2004)

I liked the dragonsinger series and the White Dragon the best but then I didn't like the rest of them. I liked the Crystal singer but none of the rest.

I think She's a great author though, I probably read the White Dragon 40 times or so and the dragonsinger series too.

Asdar


----------



## petrel} (Sep 8, 2004)

I just remembered that I like Nimisha's Ship and Coloeura(sp) as well as all in the Tower series. How about you people? Also Sassinak(sp) and the Ship that Sang. For some reason I forgot about them, I guess because I read them so long ago.

	Have any of you read anything by Catherine Asaro? I find her quite comparible in style to Anne Macaffrey, but she invovles a whole lot more physics which can get a little confusing(she's got a Phd in Physics, I think.). The first book I read by her was The Quantum Rose and all the books from that series sound interesting, but my local library does not have ANY of them and I am very annoyed by that fact. I also can't find them on local bookstore shelves and I just wanted to buy them once at a time(since I'm a poor student). If I get some extra cash sometime maybe I'll invest in the series, but for now...


----------



## lessah (Sep 13, 2004)

I've never heard of that author, but I'll look into it... Our library might have it (though I'm really not sure).

I really hate it when the library or bookstore doesn't have the books I'm looking for.

I'm reading the John Marsden "Tomorrow when the War began" series and the only one that they carry in stock at our stores is the first one so I've had to order the others (plus they only have them in hard cover)... So I have to wait until I have more money to buy the rest of the series because It's a really good series


----------



## namu (Sep 13, 2004)

I had never heard of Anne McCaffrey until Piers Anthony
(my favorite author of all time) mentioned that she was
a favorite of HIS, so I immediately ran to the library and
checked out the entire Dragonriders of Pern series and 
I've been hooked ever since.


----------

